
Show HN: Vecta.io-Automate diagramming by running JS on your SVG editor - pzht
https://vecta.io/blog/supercharge-vectas-functionality-with-javascript-based-plugins
======
pzht
Run JavaScript on Vecta editor to do cool stuffs like this:
[https://imgur.com/FggGYSV](https://imgur.com/FggGYSV)

